# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  منبع خوب برای امتحانات نهایی

## amirhossein78

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشین
بچه ها به نظرتون برای امتحانات تنهایی کتاب های زرد مهر و ماه خوبه یا جزوه بنی هاشم ؟ سوال دوم هم اینکه برای امتحان نهایی خوندن کامل کتاب درسی با خوندن کامل سوالات سال پیش برای همه درسا مثل زیست جواب میده یا نه؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

کتاب درسی + جزوه های بنی هاشم

----------


## amirhossein78

> کتاب درسی + جزوه های بنی هاشم



جزوه های بنی هاشم به چه شکل هست ؟؟ سوالات رو به صورت درس به درس جدا کرده؟؟؟

----------


## bvb09

ماجراهای من و درسام..... خیلی سبز!!
نمونه سوالارو از ساین آموزش پرورش دانلود کن..... اخه بنی هاشمو اینا ی ذره تغییر توش ایجاد میکنن..

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> جزوه های بنی هاشم به چه شکل هست ؟؟ سوالات رو به صورت درس به درس جدا کرده؟؟؟



سوالات امتحان نهایی رو به صورت طبقه بندی شده و درس به درس  ! قیمتی هم ندارن !

----------


## bvb09

> جزوه های بنی هاشم به چه شکل هست ؟؟ سوالات رو به صورت درس به درس جدا کرده؟؟؟


اگه درس ب درس میخای گل واژه.... قیمتشم ارزونه خوبه

----------


## amirhossein78

> ماجراهای من و درسام..... خیلی سبز!!
> نمونه سوالارو از ساین آموزش پرورش دانلود کن..... اخه بنی هاشمو اینا ی ذره تغییر توش ایجاد میکنن..


من و درسام خیلی سنگینه درسنامه داره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

ولی یادت باشه منبع اصلی کتابه ! من خودم گاج پرسمان داشتم ولی برای نهایی جالب نیست ! همون مثالای کتاب و بنی هاشم بسه..

----------


## amirhossein78

واسه درس هایی مثل زیست فقط کتاب درسی جواب میده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اگه درس ب درس میخای گل واژه.... قیمتشم ارزونه خوبه


خب عزیز من اینا با هم فرقی ندارن که مثل کتاب تست نیستن که همه سوالای نهایی هست  :Yahoo (4):  و سوال تالیفی ندارن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> واسه درس هایی مثل زیست فقط کتاب درسی جواب میده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من رشتم ریاضیه دوست عزیز

----------


## bvb09

> من و درسام خیلی سنگینه درسنامه داره


من ی روز قبل امتحان کلشو میخوندم چطوری سنگینه؟؟؟
وقتی مجبور شی هیچی سنگین نیست!!1
حداقل چنتا درسش خیلی خوبه.... ادبیات فیزیک چون کتاب عوض شده قالب سوالا هم عوض شده زبان

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من ی روز قبل امتحان کلشو میخوندم چطوری سنگینه؟؟؟
> وقتی مجبور شی هیچی سنگین نیست!!1
> حداقل چنتا درسش خیلی خوبه.... ادبیات فیزیک چون کتاب عوض شده قالب سوالا هم عوض شده زبان


اینو قبول دارم ادم تو شرایطی تمتحان واقعا خب میخونه ولی بهتره از همین الان بخونی تا اون موقع پدرت در نیاد

----------


## bvb09

> خب عزیز من اینا با هم فرقی ندارن که مثل کتاب تست نیستن که همه سوالای نهایی هست  و سوال تالیفی ندارن


فقط ب خاطر درس ب درس بودنش گفتم.....

----------


## amirhossein78

پس یعنی میگین ماله مهر و ماه خوب نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ راستی بنی هاشم پاسخنامه رو همراه با بارم بندی داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## amirhossein78

> من ی روز قبل امتحان کلشو میخوندم چطوری سنگینه؟؟؟
> وقتی مجبور شی هیچی سنگین نیست!!1
> حداقل چنتا درسش خیلی خوبه.... ادبیات فیزیک چون کتاب عوض شده قالب سوالا هم عوض شده زبان



شما خودتون معدلتون چنده شده؟؟؟؟ میشه بگین واسه کدوم درسا خیلی خیلی واجبه ؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> اینو قبول دارم ادم تو شرایطی تمتحان واقعا خب میخونه ولی بهتره از همین الان بخونی تا اون موقع پدرت در نیاد


دیگه اینارو باید ب داداشمون میگفتی....خخخ
من تو 24 ساعت 19.5 میگرفتم..... کنکوری بفکر!!!

----------


## amirhossein78

> دیگه اینارو باید ب داداشمون میگفتی....خخخ
> من تو 24 ساعت 19.5 میگرفتم..... کنکوری بفکر!!!



تو کدوم درس ؟؟؟

----------


## آن شرلی

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشین
> بچه ها به نظرتون برای امتحانات تنهایی کتاب های زرد مهر و ماه خوبه یا جزوه بنی هاشم ؟ سوال دوم هم اینکه برای امتحان نهایی خوندن کامل کتاب درسی با خوندن کامل سوالات سال پیش برای همه درسا مثل زیست جواب میده یا نه؟


کتاب درسی و جزوه های بنی هاشم که جزو واجباته . واسه درسایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی هم کتاب پرسمان گاج خیلی میتونه کمک کنه.

----------


## amirhossein78

زیست فقط کتاب درسی کافیه ؟؟؟؟ مثلا تو ژنتیک کتاب درسی کافیه؟؟/

----------


## bvb09

> تو کدوم درس ؟؟؟


تو همه درسا!!! ب جز زبان و زمین!!!

----------


## bvb09

> شما خودتون معدلتون چنده شده؟؟؟؟ میشه بگین واسه کدوم درسا خیلی خیلی واجبه ؟؟


19.12 گفتم دیگه.....
ادبیات فیزیک زبان

----------


## آن شرلی

> زیست فقط کتاب درسی کافیه ؟؟؟؟ مثلا تو ژنتیک کتاب درسی کافیه؟؟/


کتاب درسی( مو به مو باید بخونین) + سوالای سالهای قبل ( چون چنتا سوال تکراری میدن)

توی ژنتیک هم سوالای کنکور سالهای قبل رو کار کنین بهتره

----------


## amirhossein78

> کتاب درسی( مو به مو باید بخونین) + سوالای سالهای قبل ( چون چنتا سوال تکراری میدن)
> 
> توی ژنتیک هم سوالای کنکور سالهای قبل رو کار کنین بهتره


شما خودتون با این روش معدلتون چند شد؟

----------


## آن شرلی

زیست رو 19.75 شدم

معدل کتبیم شد 19.48 . البته من خوندن واسه نهایی رو از تعطیلات عید شروع کردم

----------


## amirhossein78

> زیست رو 19.75 شدم
> 
> معدل کتبیم شد 19.48 . البته من خوندن واسه نهایی رو از تعطیلات عید شروع کردم



به نظرتون چرا تو بعضی درسا کم شدید؟؟؟؟ پس میگن کتاب درسی مو به مو و جزوه های بنی هاشم گافیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## آن شرلی

> به نظرتون چرا تو بعضی درسا کم شدید؟؟؟؟ پس میگن کتاب درسی مو به مو و جزوه های بنی هاشم گافیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


ببینید فقط درس خوندن نیست که شرایط آدما موقع امتحان دادن مختلفه . صبحونه خوردن قبل از رفتن به امتحان خیلی مهمه . شب قبل امتحان باید خواب کافی داشته باشی  سرجلسه بایدروی سوالو خوب بخونی و .... 

همه ی این عوامل تاثیر داره به علاوه اینکه متاسفانه الان دیگه برگه ها رو سلیقه ای تصحیح میکنن

----------


## amirhossein78

> ببینید فقط درس خوندن نیست که شرایط آدما موقع امتحان دادن مختلفه . صبحونه خوردن قبل از رفتن به امتحان خیلی مهمه . شب قبل امتحان باید خواب کافی داشته باشی  سرجلسه بایدروی سوالو خوب بخونی و .... 
> 
> همه ی این عوامل تاثیر داره


پس من از الان اگه کتاب درسی رو به صورت فول همراه با جزوه بنی هاشم بصورت فول بخونم معدلم بالای 19.80 میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟///

----------


## آن شرلی

> پس من از الان اگه کتاب درسی رو به صورت فول همراه با جزوه بنی هاشم بصورت فول بخونم معدلم بالای 19.80 میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟///


نمیشه دقیق گفت ... بستگی به دقت و کیفیت مطالعتون داره و اینکه خودتون رو بتونین سرجلسه کنترل کنین و استرس نداشته باشین و اصلنم به فکر تقلب رسوندن به بقیه حتی دوست صمیمی نباشین

----------


## amirhossein78

مرسی تمام تلاشمو می کنم فقط بدبختی اینکه سه تا از امتحانات تو ما رمضونه با زبون روزه باید بریم امتحان

----------


## آن شرلی

> پس من از الان اگه کتاب درسی رو به صورت فول همراه با جزوه بنی هاشم بصورت فول بخونم معدلم بالای 19.80 میشه یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟///


نمیدونم در طول سال تست کار کردین  یانه ولی من چون تیپای مختلف سوالای کنکور رو دیده بودم واسه نهایی خیلی کمکم کرد

----------


## آن شرلی

> مرسی تمام تلاشمو می کنم فقط بدبختی اینکه سه تا از امتحانات تو ما رمضونه با زبون روزه باید بریم امتحان


خب روزه تون رو قضا کنین

----------


## amirhossein78

تست که آره خیلی ولی مثلا هنوز برا ژنیتیک کار نکردم

----------


## آن شرلی

> تست که آره خیلی ولی مثلا هنوز برا ژنیتیک کار نکردم


گفتم که فقط اگه با سوالای کنکور یه کوچولو آشنایی داشته باشین کافیه ... درضمن منم به 19.80 فک میکردم که معدلم این شد شما به 20 فک کن تا 19.80 بیاری

----------


## amirhossein78

شما تو کدوم درسا کم شدید و دلیلش به نظرتون چی بود؟؟؟

----------


## آن شرلی

> شما تو کدوم درسا کم شدید و دلیلش به نظرتون چی بود؟؟؟


ریاضی و زبان فارسی و فیزیک و زمین / تقریبا تو همه ی درسا به جز عربی که 20 شدم نمره ی دلخواهمو نیاوردم دلیلش هم فقط بی دقتی بود و اون عواملی که قبلا گفتم

----------


## amirhossein78

عربی به نظرتون کدوم درسا های سال اول و دوم دبیرستان برای نهایی لازمه؟؟؟؟

----------


## آن شرلی

> عربی به نظرتون کدوم درسا های سال اول و دوم دبیرستان برای نهایی لازمه؟؟؟؟


واسه عربی کتاب درسی رو عمیق بخونین و همه ی تمرینا و کارگاه ترجه ها رو حل کنین . درمورد دروس اول و دوم هم بهتره از معلمتون یه مشاوره بگیرین ولی من اول و دوم چون یادم بود دیگه نخوندمشون بعضی از قواعد هم هستن که خاص سال دومن اونا دیگه لازم نیست بخونین

----------


## amirhossein78

کاش درس ها رو مشخص می کردین اینطوری بهتر بود و به هر حال مرسی
راستی زبان فارسی فقط تمرین های کتاب درسی کافیه؟؟

----------


## -Morteza-

کتاب درسی+گلبرگ

من این کارو کردم نتیجه داد


حالا مهم نیس گلبرگ باشه یا ...

میتونی اگه پرینتر داری سوالات نهایی رو بگیری از سایت پرینت کنی

----------


## amirhossein78

> کتاب درسی+گلبرگ
> 
> من این کارو کردم نتیجه داد
> 
> 
> حالا مهم نیس گلبرگ باشه یا ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







واسه زبان فارسی چیکار کردین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واسه زیست بخش ژنتیک کتاب درسی کافیه ؟؟؟؟ عربی کدوم درس های پایه لازمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## -Morteza-

> واسه زبان فارسی چیکار کردین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واسه زیست بخش ژنتیک کتاب درسی کافیه ؟؟؟؟ عربی کدوم درس های پایه لازمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



خب:
زبان فارسی  جزوه دبیرم رو خوندم+کتاب

زیست ژنتیک هم که یسری سوال دبیرمون داده بود حل کردم.+نهایی

عربی هم کل پایه رو با این فیلما توی همین فروردین و اردیبهشت یه نگاهی کردم
عربی جعفر رنجبرزاده صفر تا صد سوم دبیرستان (94-93) | آلاء 


ولی دقیق یادم نیس سوم رو هم با این خوندم یا نه.فک کنم آره.دقیق نمیدونم.+جزوه یکی از دبیرها!


سوالات نهایی هم که آره!

----------


## -Morteza-

راستی اگه جزوه خوبی نداری برای زبان فارسی نهایی این خوبه:
-zabanfarsi nahaii -- 
بازم خودت یه نگاهی بهش بنداز.اگه دوست دشاتی پرینت کن.





ولی تورو خدا برای ریاضی اینو پرینت بگیر بخون.تورو قرآننن بخون اینو :Yahoo (4): .آقا بخون ضرر کردی با من :Yahoo (112): دیگه چجوری بگم عالیه؟
من فقط شب امتحان یه نگاه کردم شدم 19.5 ریاضیم رو..محشره.
تو ولی بترکونش.نذار شب امتحان.

Riazi Bache ketab-]-


معجزست!

----------


## MeysAM1999

*به کتاب درسی کاملا مسلط باش و از جزوه بنی هاشمی استفاده کن*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> پس یعنی میگین ماله مهر و ماه خوب نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ راستی بنی هاشم پاسخنامه رو همراه با بارم بندی داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/


داره عزیزم ! تازه تشریحی کامله و مثل جزوه ی که از نت دانلود میکنی و یه کلید ناقص جوابیه رو بهت میده !

----------


## mostafa181

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشین
> بچه ها به نظرتون برای امتحانات تنهایی کتاب های زرد مهر و ماه خوبه یا جزوه بنی هاشم ؟ سوال دوم هم اینکه برای امتحان نهایی خوندن کامل کتاب درسی با خوندن کامل سوالات سال پیش برای همه درسا مثل زیست جواب میده یا نه؟


کتاب های مهرو ماه رو دیدم خیلی خوب بود ولی نوشته بود 
همه ی سوالات امتحان نهایی از سال 84 تا 92 
که قدیمیه آیا سال 94 رو هم بهش اضافه کردن یا نه ؟؟؟

----------


## amirhossein78

> کتاب های مهرو ماه رو دیدم خیلی خوب بود ولی نوشته بود 
> همه ی سوالات امتحان نهایی از سال 84 تا 92 
> که قدیمیه آیا سال 94 رو هم بهش اضافه کردن یا نه ؟؟؟



نه نداره آخرش همون سال 92 هستش

----------


## amirhossein78

بچه ها جزوه بنی هاشم از کدوم سال شروع میشه؟ مثل مهر و ماه از سال 84؟؟؟/

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

به نظرم اگه از سایت کانون یا سنجش آموزش و پرورش دانلود کنید خیلی بهتره چون دقیقا همون پاسخنامه ای رو بهتون میده که مصحح ها از روی اون تصحیح میکنند

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_این کتابای گلبرگ آپدیت شده؟؟_

----------


## amirhossein78

بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدین

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من :
کتاب درسی + جزوات نمونه سوالات امتحان نهایی
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amirhossein78

> سلام دوست عزیز
> به نظر من :
> کتاب درسی + جزوات نمونه سوالات امتحان نهایی
> موفق باشید


فقط همین دوتا کافیه؟

----------

